

Typeset.css: open source CSS typography reset for styling user-generated content - evanhamilton
http://developer.uservoice.com/blog/2012/10/19/introducing-typeset-dot-css-for-styling-user-generated-content/

======
tylersmith
The build tasks in Rakefile are couple with SCSS too tightly. I've added a
Stylus version (<http://bit.ly/T76Ood>) but don't have ready to go build
tools. You (or me if I get a chance) should extract it out to allow
specification of the source lang i.e.:

rake compile:stylus:minified

~~~
joshuarudd
Yeah, I was really on the fence about including an SCSS version, as I
generally prefer to write straight up CSS without any preprocessors. (A buddy
contributed the SCSS and Rakefile for Typeset.css.)

Thanks for the Stylus input. I’ve never used it before and will take a look.

------
ajanuary
Not too sure how seriously to take a typesetting tool by someone that uses ALL
CAPS for emphasis </snark>

More seriously, this looks quite useful.

~~~
joshuarudd
HA! Point taken. Glad you think it’s useful nonetheless. ;)

------
thomasknoll
I love it when startups share. Thanks joshuarudd. =)

~~~
joshuarudd
(highfive)

------
jameswyse
This looks really useful, cheers!

~~~
joshuarudd
Thanks! Glad you like it.

